# archaeopteryx = η αρχαιοπτέρυγα (ή μήπως όχι;)



## nickel (Mar 24, 2010)

Τις μέρες αυτές, απαντώντας σε κάποιες απορίες για τα ονόματα εξαφανισμένων ειδών της εποχής των δεινοσαύρων, τα βρήκα παλούκια με τα ονόματα ειδών και γενών που πρόσφατα ανακαλύφθηκαν, οπότε δεν υπήρχε και καμιά βοήθεια σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες.

Όχι πως μπορείς να είσαι πάντα βέβαιος για την απόδοση στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια, ενώ τα κείμενα στο διαδίκτυο είναι περισσότερο για να σε μπερδεύουν. Μία τέτοια περίπτωση είναι η απόδοση για τον archaeopteryx.

Δεν είναι κανένα καινούργιο δεινοσαυράκι αυτό. Είναι το παλαιότερο πτηνό, ανακαλύφθηκε ένα φτερό του το 1860, λίγο μετά την κυκλοφορία της _Καταγωγής των ειδών_ του Δαρβίνου, και στην τέταρτη έκδοση του έργου βλέπουμε κι εκεί το όνομα Archeopteryx. Στη μετάφραση της _Καταγωγής_ που έκαναν καθηγητές του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών έχουμε «η αρχαιοπτέρυξ», θηλυκό, όπως το δεύτερο συνθετικό του ονόματος. Θηλυκό είναι το πουλί και στον Πάπυρο. Στη ΜΕΕ ωστόσο είναι αρσενικό, «ο αρχαιοπτέρυξ», και σαν αρσενικό κυκλοφόρησε αρκετά χρόνια. Στη δημοτική το θηλυκό γίνεται «η αρχαιοπτέρυγα» ενώ το αρσενικό πρέπει να γίνει «ο αρχαιοπτέρυγας» (όπως π.χ. ο κόκκυξ > κόκκυγας).

Στη Βικιπαίδεια έχουμε ένα μικρό μπέρδεμα: θηλυκό στην πρώτη παράγραφο, αρσενικό στη συνέχεια. «Αρχαιοπτέρυξ ή Αρχαιοπτέρυγα» στην πρώτη παράγραφο, «ο Αρχαιοπτέρυξ» και «του Αρχαιοπτέρυγος» στη συνέχεια.
Σε σελίδες του διαδικτύου, πλούσια ποικιλία:
η αρχαιοπτέρυξ
η αρχαιοπτέρυγα
της αρχαιοπτέρυγας
ο αρχαιοπτέρυξ (τα περισσότερα ευρήματα)
ο αρχαιοπτέρυγας
του αρχαιοπτέρυγα
του αρχαιοπτέρυγος

Οπότε, καταλαβαίνετε τι συμβαίνει στην περίπτωση λιγότερο γνωστών ειδών…

Συζήτηση για τις ονομασίες εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1938

*Υπάρχει μπούσουλας για αυτά τα πράγματα;*


----------



## sarant (Mar 24, 2010)

Μπούσουλας; Αν λέγαμε πως είναι αρσενικό διότι όλοι οι δεινόσαυροι είναι αρσενικοί; Τότε είναι λιγάκι πιο ομαλό (ο α*πτέρυγας, του α*πτέρυγα).


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 24, 2010)

Δεν μπορώ να καταθέσω επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένη άποψη, αλλά πάντα ήξερα, διάβαζα και άκουγα για *τον* αρχαιοπτέρυγα.΄

Έδιτ (βλέποντας το ταυτόχρονο ποστ του σάραντ): το επιχείρημα ότι όλοι οι δεινόσαυροι είναι αρσενικοί μου φαίνεται πολύ πειστικό. Κι άλλωστε, αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο αρχαιοπτέρυξ είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο πρόγονος των πτηνών, και τα πτηνά αρχαιοπρεπώς αρσενικά είναι (όρνιθες), ενώ και τα προϊστορικά πτηνά που έχω υπόψη μου είναι αρσενικού γένους ως προς την ονομασία τους (π.χ. ο γαστόρνυς).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 24, 2010)

Επειδή βρέθηκα αντιμέτωπη με το ίδιο δίλημμα, έθεσα το ερώτημα πρόσφατα σε συνάδελφο ζωολόγο που εργάζεται στο Μουσείο Γουλανδρή Φυσικής Ιστορίας. Ιδού η απάντησή της:

Στο πολύ καλό «Γλωσσάριο Γεωλογικών Εννοιών» των Δερμιτζάκη και Θεοδώρου αναφέρεται σαν "*η Αρχαιοπτέρυγα*". 

Σε ερώτημά μου για το πού μπορώ να βρω αυτό το Γλωσσάριο ώστε να το συμβουλεύομαι, πήρα την εξής απάντηση:

Είναι μια έκδοση του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών. Δεν πουλιέται αλλά βρίσκεται σε κάποιες βιβλιοθήκες, μεταξύ αυτών του Μουσείου μας και του Πανεπιστημίου. 

Άλλο αντίστοιχο περιστατικό θυμάμαι όταν έψαχνα τον Αρχέλωνα (Archelon) που ορισμένοι έχουν αποδώσει "το Άρχελον", τρέχα γύρευε γιατί (αναγκάστηκα κι εγώ να το βάλω μια φορά έτσι στον Σαββάλα, επειδή δεν προλάβαινα να το ψάξω κι επειδή εκείνοι το ήθελαν έτσι).

Επικοινώνησα τότε με την ομώνυμη ΜΚΟ που ασχολείται με την προστασία και μελέτη της Caretta caretta, κι εκείνοι με έφεραν σε επαδή με την κα Μαργαριτούλη, που με πληροφόρησε ότι σε ένα έγκυρο βιβλίο Παλαιοντολογίας κάποιου καθηγητού πανεπιστημίου (δεν το θυμάμαι τώρα απέξω αλλά θα ψάξω να το βρω) λέγεται "*ο Αρχέλων*".

Ο μόνος μπούσουλας για τέτοια θέματα, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι τα επιστημονικά εγχειρίδια. Αναζητώ το πιο σύγχρονο και πιο σχετικό σύγγραμα και κοιτάζω εκεί. Αν η λέξη που θέλω δεν υπάρχει εκεί, απευθύνομαι σε κάποιον ειδικό που είτε θα ξέρει να μου συστήσει κάποιο βιβλίο (όπως έκανε η συνάδελφος με το Γλωσσάρι) είτε θα μπορεί να αυτοσχεδιάσει πιο βάσιμα από εμένα ή σε συνεργασία με εμένα (όπως κάναμε με τον ορνιθολόγο Κώστα Παπακωνσταντίνου της Ε.Ο.Ε. όταν μετέφρασα τα ονόματα όλων των ειδών πιγκουΐνων στα ελληνικά).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 24, 2010)

Αν είναι να επιχειρηματολογήσουμε ως προς το πώς "θα έπρεπε" να είναι (πράγμα για μένα αδιάφορο, μια που το μόνο που ενδιαφέρει είναι το πώς πράγματι είναι), εγώ έχω να πω ότι "η πτέρυξ" είναι θηλυκή, και επομένως και "η αρχαιοπτέρυξ" πάλι θηλυκή θα πρέπει να είναι.

Η αρχαιοπτέρυξ δεν είναι δεινόσαυρος, αλλά και να ήταν αυτό δεν μας λέει κάτι: υπάρχουν δεινόσαυροι με θηλυκό όνομα (η Σαυρόπελτα-Sauropelta, η Οθνιηλία-Othnielia). Κατατάσσεται στα πτηνά (Aves), αλλά ούτε κι αυτό μας λέει κάτι: υπάρχουν πτηνά με θηλυκό όνομα (η Οινάνθη-Oenanthe, η Τυτώ-Tyto), καθώς και με αρσενικό (αναφέρομαι πάντα στο επιστημονικό όνομα). Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ασφαλής οδός αυτή για εξαγωγή συμπερασμάτων.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> η Οθνιηλία-Othnielia


Λοιπόν, εκείνο το «η» σου με έβαλε σε σκέψεις.
Το συγκεκριμένο δεινοσαυράκι πήρε το όνομά του από τον Othniel Charles Marsh, παλαιοντολόγο του 19ου αιώνα που έμοιαζε με θαλάσσιο ελέφαντα. Το όνομα _Othniel_ είναι βιβλικό, ανήκει σε έναν από τους Κριτές. Σε ελάχιστες ιστοσελίδες είναι _Οθνιήλ_. Στις μεταφράσεις της Βίβλου και στις εγκυκλοπαίδειες είναι *Γοθονιήλ*. Οπότε _Οθνιηλία_ (αφού όχι _Οθνιελία_, σύμφωνα με την προφορά «Όθνιελ» του ονόματος); Ή κάνουμε ένα βήμα παραπάνω και τον ονομάζουμε _Γοθονιηλία_; Το παράκανα, το ξέρω.

Προς το παρόν, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα παραπάνω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2010)

Εγώ μαζί σου! ο επιμελητής δεν ξέρω τι θα πει μονάχα. 

Άσ' το καλύτερα, νομίζω θα προτιμήσω τελικά την Οθνιέλια. Το τι διλήμματα έχω τραβήξει μ' αυτά τα ζούδια, δεν περιγράφεται. Κι αυτός ο Όθνιελ Μαρς δεν είναι τίποτα. 

Υπάρχει ένας δεινόσαυρος που λέγεται Leaellynasaura. Έπρεπε να τον μεταγράψω κι αυτόν στα ελληνικά, έψαχνα λοιπόν να βρω το όνομα από πού προέρχεται. Έμαθα ότι ο παλαιοντολόγος Tom Rich που τον ανακάλυψε του έδωσε το όνομα της (δίχρονης τότε) κόρης του, της Leaellyn, γιατί είχε πει στο μπαμπά της ότι ήθελε ένα δεινόσαυρο όλο δικό της. Άιντε τώρα να βρω τι λογής όνομα είναι το Leaellyn για να μάθω πώς προφέρεται (δεν ήξερα αν ήταν ληαέλλυν ή ληαίλλυν) . Μου έμοιαζε κέλτικο, αλλά όσο κι αν έψαξα, δεν το βρήκα πουθενά. Επίσης μου έμοιαζε σύνθετο, Lea Ellyn. Τελικά έγραψα στον ίδιον τον Rich, που μου απάντησε (ευγενέστατα και άμεσα) ότι το όνομα ήταν επινοημένο, το είχε βγάλει από την κούτρα του ο ίδιος μαζί με τη γυναίκα του. Το μετέγραψα λοιπόν κι εγώ όπως κατέβασε η δική μου κούτρα, δηλαδή Ληαιλλυνασαύρα (ω ναι, ξέρω για τη φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας, αλλά δεν μου πήγαινε καρδιά να γράψω κάτι τόσο φτωχό οπτικά όσο το Λιελινασαύρα, άσε που δεν ήθελα την προφορά "λιε" αλλά "ληε" - παραδέχομαι πάντως ότι το αι δεν ήταν απαραίτητο).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> (π.χ. ο γαστόρνυς).


Εγώ το αποδίδω "Γκαστόρνις" και όχι Γαστόρνις, επειδή είναι από το όνομα του Gaston Planté που ανακάλυψε το πλάσμα αυτό. Όσο για το άρθρο, λογικό είναι αυτό που λες, αλλά η Εσπερόρνις στην Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάννικα είναι θηλυκή, κατ' αναλογία λοιπόν αποφάσισα ότι και η Γκαστόρνις το ίδιο θα πρέπει να είναι. Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως ότι δεν το έψαξα παραπάνω.


----------



## Costas (Mar 25, 2010)

Καταρχήν υποκλίνομαι στο ψάξιμο που έχεις κάνει, αγαπητή (υποθέτω ότι είσαι γυναίκα, αφού η Μελάνη είναι γένους θηλυκού), απλώς στο σημείο που επιχειρηματολογείς λέγοντας ότι αφού είναι *η* πτέρυξ, πρέπει να 'ναι *η* αρχαιοπτέρυξ, δυσκολεύομαι να πειστώ. Διότι και η σαύρα είναι αρσενική, αλλά δεν δίνει δεινοσαύρα αλλά δεινόσαυρο· ή πάλι το κέρατο είναι ουδέτερο, αλλά ο μονόκερως είναι αρσενικός. Δε με χαλάει να το χωνέψω θηλυκό, "η" αρχαιοπτέρυγα, αν οι επιστήμονες συμφώνησαν να το λένε έτσι, αλλά όχι για τον "γλωσσικό" λόγο που αναφέρεις. Θα προχωρήσω μάλιστα ένα βήμα παραπάνω και θα πω ότι, καθώς η πτέρυγα είναι θηλυκιά, η αρχαιοπτέρυγα δεν με κάνει να σκεφτώ ένα αρχέγονο πουλί αλλά μια πτέρυγα αρχαίας τεχνολογίας.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 25, 2010)

Δεν έκανα χθες την παρέμβαση κι έτσι, μες στη μαύρη νύχτα, με πρόλαβε ο Costas και διατύπωσε με περισσότερη ακρίβεια κάποιες απόψεις που υποστηρίζω κι εγώ σχετικά με το σχηματισμό του σύνθετου "αρχαιοπτέρυξ".

Ας προσπαθήσω να βάλω τις σκέψεις μου σε μια στοιχειώδη σειρά.

Σε έναν ιδεώδη κόσμο τα πράγματα θα έπρεπε να γίνονται όπως τα περιγράφει η Αόρατη Μελάνη. Όμως:
- σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις (σπανιότατες) η μεταγραφή και ο εξελληνισμός γίνονται εν αγνοία (και/ ή κατά παράβαση) γλωσσικών κανόνων ή εν αγνοία ιστορικών/ πραγματολογικών στοιχείων που μπορεί να είχαν καθοριστικό ρόλο στον σχηματισμό μιας επιστημονικής ονομασίας (το παράδειγμα που εντόπισε ο Νίκελ, ίσως είναι χαρακτηριστικό). 
- σημαντικό επιχείρημα υπέρ του θηλυκού γένους της ονομασίας "αρχαιοπτέρυξ" (επομένως κατά της απόψεως που μου φαίνεται πιο φυσική) είναι το γεγονός ότι τα είδη (οι επιστημονικές ονομασίες των ειδών στα λατινικά) του γένους "αρχαιοπτέρυξ" καθιστούν σαφές ότι η ονομασία είναι στο θηλυκό: _Archaeopteryx lithographica_ ή _Archaeopteryx bavarica _.

Είναι αυτό δεσμευτικό; Δεν είμαι 100 % βέβαιος. Οι Γάλλοι, π.χ. έχουν την ονομασία στο αρσενικό (γιατί αυτό τους ταιριάζει καλύτερα βάσει των καταλήξεων αρσενικών/ θηλυκών ουσιαστικών στη γλώσσα τους). Οι αντιρρήσεις μου ως προς *την* "αρχαιοπτέρυγα" συμπίπτουν απολύτως με αυτές του Costas: δεν υπάρχει κανόνας ότι το θηλυκό γένος του β΄συνθετικού "συμπαρασύρει" τη λέξη και, κυρίως, το θηλυκό γένος εν προκειμένω προκαλεί οπωσδήποτε σύγχυση ως προς το τί προσδιορίζεται με το "αρχαίος". Το κρίμα στους δημιουργούς του όρου (που προφανώς δεν τράβαγαν κανένα ζόρι για τις συνέπειες στα ελληνικά:)) που δεν επέλεξαν μια ονομασία του τύπου "αρχαιόπτερος". Κι όχι τίποτε άλλο, έχουμε κι άλλους που περιμένουν (λ.χ. ελοπτέρυξ, λαοπτέρυξ και δεν συμμαζεύεται).

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ούτε εμένα με χαλάει να χωνέψω (μεταφορικώς, bien entendu:)) την αρχαιοπτέρυγα εφόσον αυτή είναι η καθιερωμένη επιστημονική λύση. 

ΥΓ: γιατί οπωσδήποτε "*η* *Γκ*αστόρνις". Εμένα μου φαίνεται πιο φυσική η μεταγραφή του ονόματος με "Γ". Ακολουθεί τον εξελληνισμό των ξενικών κυρίων ονομάτων που στον συγκεκριμένο χώρο έχει πολλούς λόγους να επιβιώνει ως παράδοση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> ΥΓ: γιατί οπωσδήποτε "*η* *Γκ*αστόρνις"; Εμένα μου φαίνεται πιο φυσική η μεταγραφή του ονόματος με "Γ". Ακολουθεί τον εξελληνισμό των ξενικών κυρίων ονομάτων που στον συγκεκριμένο χώρο έχει πολλούς λόγους να επιβιώνει ως παράδοση.


Γι' αυτό και για δεκάδες άλλα σαν αυτό ζητώ κάποιον μπούσουλα της ελληνικής ονοματολογίας. Σήμερα στα ανθρωπωνύμια και τα τοπωνύμια πρέπει να βρίσκουμε λύση ανάμεσα σε παλιούς εξελληνισμούς (π.χ. _Γασκωνία_, κατά τη _Λακωνία_ και _Ερρίκος_) και σύγχρονες μεταγραφές (π.χ. _Γκαστόν_ και _Χένρι_ ή _Ανρί_ ή _Ενρίκο_ ή _Ερρίκο_ κ.π.λ. [και πάει λέγοντας]). Τι κάνουμε με τα εκατοντάδες ονόματα που αποτελούν μέρος της ονομασίας φυτών και ζώων; Είναι τα πράγματα τόσο απλά όσο το _Alexander Garden > gardenia > γαρδένια_; Ή η _γαστόρνις_ (έτσι στον Πάπυρο);


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2010)

Costas said:


> (υποθέτω ότι είσαι γυναίκα, αφού η Μελάνη είναι γένους θηλυκού)


και η σαύρα ήταν, αλλά έγινε δεινόσαυρος! 


Costas said:


> και η σαύρα είναι αρσενική, αλλά δεν δίνει δεινοσαύρα αλλά δεινόσαυρο


Εδώ το κακό είναι ότι τα ονόματα γενών των δεινόσαυρων λήγουν σε -saurus και όχι σε -saura (Tyrannosaurus λόγου χάρη) εξ ου δεινόσαυρος και όχι δεινοσαύρα.
Κατά τα άλλα συναισθανομαι αυτά που λες, το "αρχαιοπτέρυγα" θυμίζει "αρχαία φτερούγα" και όντως αυτό σημαίνει. Παρόμοια και χειρότερα φαινόμενα παρατηρούμε σε πολλά επιστημονικά ονόματα ζωντανών οργανισμών, γιατί κακά τα ψέματα, οι παλαιοντολόγοι, ζωολόγοι και βοτανολόγοι δεν είναι πάντα ελληνομαθείς ούτε σκοτίζονται πάντα για την ακριβή έννοια της λέξης (πόσο μάλλον για την αντιστοιχία του γένους) και κατά τη μετάφραση συναντάμε πολλά προβλήματα τέτοιου τύπου. Όπως λέει και ο Rogerios:


Rogerios said:


> θηλυκό γένος εν προκειμένω προκαλεί οπωσδήποτε σύγχυση ως προς το τί προσδιορίζεται με το "αρχαίος". Το κρίμα στους δημιουργούς του όρου (που προφανώς δεν τράβαγαν κανένα ζόρι για τις συνέπειες στα ελληνικά:)) που δεν επέλεξαν μια ονομασία του τύπου "αρχαιόπτερος".





Rogerios said:


> - σημαντικό επιχείρημα υπέρ του θηλυκού γένους της ονομασίας "αρχαιοπτέρυξ" (επομένως κατά της απόψεως που μου φαίνεται πιο φυσική) είναι το γεγονός ότι τα είδη (οι επιστημονικές ονομασίες των ειδών στα λατινικά) του γένους "αρχαιοπτέρυξ" καθιστούν σαφές ότι η ονομασία είναι στο θηλυκό: _Archaeopteryx lithographica_ ή _Archaeopteryx bavarica _.


Πράγματι, ξέχασα να το επισημάνω, το όνομα του είδους θεωρείται κατά κανόνα ότι "συμπαρασύρει" και το όνομα του γένους (τώρα αν αυτό το σκεπτικό είναι σωστό ή λάθος, δεν ξέρω, αλλά γενικά το χρησιμοποιούμε ως μπούσουλα). Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον Αρχέλωνα, που είναι Archelon ischyros, κι αυτό το "ισχυρός" είναι που του δίνει το αρσενικό (όπως μου είχε πει τότε η κα Μαργαριτούλη).



Rogerios said:


> γιατί οπωσδήποτε "*η* *Γκ*αστόρνις". Εμένα μου φαίνεται πιο φυσική η μεταγραφή του ονόματος με "Γ". Ακολουθεί τον εξελληνισμό των ξενικών κυρίων ονομάτων που στον συγκεκριμένο χώρο έχει πολλούς λόγους να επιβιώνει ως παράδοση.


Βεβαίως και δεν είναι "οπωσδήποτε" έτσι. Επιλέγει κανείς μια μεθοδολογία με κάποιο σκεπτικό και προσπαθεί στη συνέχεια να είναι συνεπής, αυτό μόνο. Όταν μεταγράφω π.χ. ονόματα δεινόσαυρων που βρέθηκαν στην Κίνα, αναζητώ την πλησιέστερη ηχητική απόδοση, και καταλήγω σε διάφορους Τουογιανγκόσαυρους και Ματζουνγκάθολους και τα παρόμοια. Με την ίδια λογική, στην ονομασία που βασίζεται σε γαλλικά ονόματα επίσης επιλέγω την ηχητική απόδοση και όχι την εξελληνισμένη μορφή, γι' αυτό και προτιμώ το Γκαστόρνις από το Γαστόρνις (μόνο στην Οθνιηλία έδειξα μια στιγμή αδυναμίας, ομολογώ ότι το έχω μετανιώσει, αν το μετέγραφα τώρα θα το έγραφα Οθνιέλια).


----------



## panadeli (Mar 26, 2010)

Σε ό,τι αφορά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα που συζητάτε, περισσότερο έχω ακούσει τα "ο αρχαιοπτέρυξ" και "η αρχαιοπτέρυξ". Το πρώτο είναι πιο κοινό, όμως το δεύτερο πρέπει να πω ότι μάλλον μου αρέσει περισσότερο. Αλλά ίσως φταίει ότι μου φαίνεται ταιριαστό αυτός ο "τελευταίος" δεινόσαυρος και πρόγονος των πτηνών, με τις εντυπωσιακές του φτερούγες, να είναι θηλυκού γένους. Κατά τα άλλα, μου μοιάζει πιο φυσικό το "η αρχαιοπτέρυγα" από το "ο αρχαιοπτέρυγας". 
Το λατινικό όνομα _Archaeopteryx_ μπορεί όντως να είναι θηλυκού γένους, όπως επισημαίνει ο Rogerios, όμως αυτό δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα κάτι. Για παράδειγμα, ο πάνθηρας, η λεοπάρδαλη και το λιοντάρι ανήκουν στο ίδιο γένος, _Panthera_.




nickel said:


> Γι' αυτό και για δεκάδες άλλα σαν αυτό ζητώ κάποιον μπούσουλα της ελληνικής ονοματολογίας. Σήμερα στα ανθρωπωνύμια και τα τοπωνύμια πρέπει να βρίσκουμε λύση ανάμεσα σε παλιούς εξελληνισμούς (π.χ. _Γασκωνία_, κατά τη _Λακωνία_ και _Ερρίκος_) και σύγχρονες μεταγραφές (π.χ. _Γκαστόν_ και _Χένρι_ ή _Ανρί_ ή _Ενρίκο_ ή _Ερρίκο_ κ.π.λ. [και πάει λέγοντας]).




Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ασφαλής μπούσουλας. (Κι εγώ παρεμπιπτόντως αναζητώ εδώ και μια εικοσαετία ένα σοβαρό λεξικό βιολογίας και όχι μόνο δεν υπάρχει κάποιο, αλλά δεν διακρίνεται ούτε στον ορίζοντα της επόμενης εικοσαετίας.)

Ένας σύντομος γενικός προβληματισμός:
Για όρους που έχουν ήδη καθιερωθεί φαντάζομαι ότι δεν τίθεται ζήτημα (απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, ο/η αρχαιοπτέρυξ/γα/ς δεν εμπίπτει στην κατηγορία των καθιερωμένων όρων). Για τους υπόλοιπους, οι λύσεις που επιστρατεύονται γενικά είναι ο εξελληνισμός, η μεταγραφή ή η μετάφραση των λατινικών ονομάτων (με την σοβαροφανή ελληνική επιστημονική κοινότητα δυστυχώς να ρέπει προς καθαρευουσιάνικες επιλογές). Μια άλλη καλή επιλογή, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι η μετάφραση ή η μεταγραφή του κοινού ονόματος από κάποια γλώσσα στην οποία υπάρχει κοινό όνομα (αν βέβαια υπάρχει). 
Το τελικό κριτήριο είναι μάλλον αισθητικό: η επιλογή της πιο εύηχης λύσης, ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2010)

FWIW:
Στο Lexicon (ομολογουμένως έγκυρη πηγή) έχουμε *η αρχαιοπτέρυξ*. Στον Καυκά *ο αρχαιοπτέρυγξ* (αυτή η γραφή υπάρχει σε έτερο βικιάρθρο, εμπλουτίζοντας κι άλλο την πολυτυπία). Στο Πρωίας (στο Συμπλήρωμα του 1970) *ο αρχαιοπτέρυξ*. Στον Θησαυρό (Γιοβάνης) *η αρχαιοπτέρυξ*. Και το καλύτερο, το στρίβειν διά της αποσιωπήσεως: Το Εγκυκλοπαιδικό Εικονογραφημένο Λεξικό Oxford (Ελληνικά Γράμματα) έχει σκέτο *αρχαιοπτέρυξ*, χωρίς να δηλώνει το γένος!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 19, 2010)

Επιτρέψτε μου με κάθε σεβασμό και ευγνωμοσύνη για τη δωρεάν γνώση που απλόχερα μας προσφέρει, να πω ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να θεωρείται η Βικιπαίδεια αξιόπιστη πηγή για επιστημονικά θέματα (στο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο πήρε το μάτι μου έναν Ζορζ Κουβιέ - θα τρίζουν τα κόκαλα του Κυβιέ, αν βρίσκονται ακόμη).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2010)

Άσχετο με το θέμα μας, απλώς έχω περιέργεια: για ποιο λόγο θεωρείς σωστότερη τη μεταγραφή Κυβιέ από τη μεταγραφή Κουβιέ; Και γιατί όχι Κιβιέ; Τα ευρήματα για τα δύο πρώτα είναι ισάριθμα, πάντως.

Προς συμμόντς: Αν δω ότι ξεφεύγει η συζήτηση θα κάνω άλλο νήμα. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 19, 2010)

Τα γαλλικά μου είναι μέτρια οπότε δεν είμαι το κατάλληλο άτομο για να απαντήσω. Απλά κρίνω από τον τρόπο που ξέρω ότι προφέρεται (έβαλα και το άκουσα κι εδώ για να βεβαιωθώ), και που μου φαίνεται πιο κοντά στο "ι" παρά στο "ου", και από το γεγονός ότι γενικά το κλειστό αυτό γαλλικό "ι" το μεταγράφουμε γενικώς με "υ" (λέμε οι αδελφοί Λυμιέρ, όχι Λουμιέρ, λέμε Ζαν Λυκ Γκοντάρ και όχι Ζαν Λουκ). Φυσικά αυτό μπορεί να είναι λάθος, το επιχείρημα "έτσι τα βρήκαμε έτσι τα αφήσαμε" είναι υπερβολικά μπακάλικο. Περιμένω από γαλλομαθείς να μας διαφωτίσουν.

Τώρα για το "γιατί όχι Κιβιέ" έχω να πω ότι φυσικά και μπορεί να είναι Κιβιέ, εξαρτάται αν επιλέγει κανείς την απλογράφηση ή την φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας :) .


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2010)

Οκ, απλώς πήγε το μυαλό μου σε παγιωμένη ονομασία διότι, γαλλομαθής ούσα, ξέρω ότι η μεταγραφή του συγκεκριμένου u είναι γενικώς πρόβλημα, καθότι προφέρεται ως κάτι μεταξύ ου και υ που στα ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει, επομένως προσωπικά το ου δε μου κακοφαίνεται καθόλου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 19, 2010)

Το περισσότερο που μπορώ να πω ως προς την "παγίωση" ή την "καθιέρωση" της ονομασίας, είναι το ανεπαρκέστατο "εγώ έτσι το θυμάμαι". Το θυμάμαι από βιβλία του πανεπιστημίου (του βιολογικού τμήματος βεβαίως και όχι του φιλολογικού) και από διάφορες σκόρπιες αναφορές εδώ κι εκεί κατά τα χρόνια των σπουδών μου. Φαντάζομαι ότι μπορεί κάποιο άλλο εγχειρίδιο να τον είχε Κουβιέ και τα δικά μας να έτυχε να τον έχουν Κυβιέ.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 19, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> Επιτρέψτε μου με κάθε σεβασμό και ευγνωμοσύνη για τη δωρεάν γνώση που απλόχερα μας προσφέρει, να πω ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να θεωρείται η Βικιπαίδεια αξιόπιστη πηγή για επιστημονικά θέματα



Όντως: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=24220


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> Επιτρέψτε μου με κάθε σεβασμό και ευγνωμοσύνη για τη δωρεάν γνώση που απλόχερα μας προσφέρει, να πω ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να θεωρείται η Βικιπαίδεια αξιόπιστη πηγή για επιστημονικά θέματα.


Πρώτ' απ' όλα να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι τη Βικιπαίδεια δεν την ανέφερα υπονοώντας ότι τη θεωρώ αξιόπιστη πηγή για επιστημονικά θέματα (τη μία από τις πηγές, που όντως τη θεωρώ έγκυρη, την επεσήμανα ως τέτοια — τις άλλες όχι). Είναι συζήτηση που, όπως μας θυμίζει και ο Αμβρόσιος, την έχουμε κάνει πλείστες φορές στο φόρουμ. Όπως αξιόπιστη πηγή για επιστημονικά θέματα δεν είναι και κάθε αριθμητική αναφορά που κάνουμε σε πλήθος γκουγκλεύσεων. Αλλά την κάνουμε — και τη μνημονεύουμε. Διότι αφενός μεν χρειαζόμαστε και ποσοτικά (πέρα από τα ποιοτικά, που προέχουν) στοιχεία χρήσης για το καθετί ώστε να βγάζουμε τα όποια συμπεράσματά μας, αφετέρου δε είναι ανάγκη να εντοπίζουμε τα όποια λάθη (οπουδήποτε και να έχουν τρυπώσει) προκειμένου να γνωρίζουμε τι πρέπει να διορθωθεί.

Για επιστημονικά θέματα λίγες και πολύ συγκεκριμένες στη φύση τους είναι οι πραγματικά αξιόπιστες πηγές — και αυτές δεν περιλαμβάνουν ούτε τα γενικά λεξικά, ούτε τα εκλαϊκευτικά άρθρα, ούτε τα σχετικά ντοκιμαντέρ, ούτε καμιά φορά καν τις γενικές και τις παιδικές εγκυκλοπαίδειες (όπου κι εκεί έχω δει να τρυπώνουν λάθη). Τούτο όμως δεν σημαίνει πως θα αγνοήσουμε το περιεχόμενο όσων προανέφερα, ότι δεν θα το λάβουμε υπόψη μας αν είναι σωστό ή ότι δεν θα υπογραμμίσουμε την ανάγκη διόρθωσής του αν είναι λάθος. Άλλωστε στη Βικιπαίδεια ένα λάθος εύκολα διορθώνεται (το έχουμε δει αυτό να γίνεται σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις αφότου είχε πρώτα εντοπιστεί εδώ μέσα), ενώ σε ένα τυπωμένο βιβλίο ή περιοδικό ή εφημερίδα ή σε ένα προβληθέν ντοκιμαντέρ όχι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2010)

Γλίτωσα το να γράφω δύο παραγράφους και να λέω τα ίδια πράγματα.

Κιβιέ ή Κυβιέ («εξαρτάται αν επιλέγει κανείς την απλογράφηση ή τη φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας», άψογη η τοποθέτηση). Εκτός από τον Ουγκό και τον άγιο Ουβέρτο (που στο κάτω κάτω δεν είναι γαλλικό όνομα) δεν έχουμε πολλά γαλλικά «u» που έγιναν «ου» (ή να πάω να βάλω κι άλλον καφέ;).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 19, 2010)

Προς τον προ-προλαλήσαντα: *εννοείται.*


----------



## VickyN (Apr 24, 2012)

*quetzalcoatlus*

Ρωτώ εδώ για να κάνει ο quetzalcoatlus μου παρέα με το άλλο προϊστορικό πετούμενο.

Λέει η βίκι: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quetzalcoatlus
Quetzalcoatlus (/kɛtsəlkoʊˈætləs/) was a pterodactyloid pterosaur known from the Late Cretaceous of North America (Maastrichtian stage, about 68–65.5 million years ago), and one of the largest known flying animals of all time. It was a member of the Azhdarchidae, a family of advanced toothless pterosaurs with unusually long, stiffened necks. Its name comes from the Mesoamerican feathered serpent god Quetzalcoatl ([ketsaɬˈko.aːtɬ]).

Τον θεό αυτό εμείς τον λέμε Κ(ου)ετζαλκοάτλ (πιο συχνά) και Κ(ου)ετσαλκοάτλ (λιγότερο συχνά). 

Υπάρχει επίσης το quetzal, που μπορεί να είναι πουλί ή νόμισμα (ή διάφορα άλλα πράγματα).
Για το πουλί quetzal, ο Οδυσσέας λέει:
*quetzal* [ˈketsəl], _ουσ. (Όρν.)_ τρώγων, σουρουκούα (της Ν. Αμερικής).

Και για να επανέλθω στον πτερόσαυρό μου, μήπως γνωρίζετε πώς λέγεται σωστά στα Ελληνικά;
Οι παραλλαγές στο google είναι πάρα πολλές (και με λίγα ευρήματα η καθεμία), με ου ή χωρίς, με τσ ή με τζ, με τόνο στο ό ή το ά, με κατάληξη (-ος) ή χωρίς, ακόμα κι εντελώς αμετάφραστο. Αν επιχειρούσα κι εγώ να αυτοσχεδιάσω, νομίζω πως θα προτιμούσα να τον πω "κετσαλκοάτλος". 

Μήπως όμως ξέρει κάποιος την επίσημη επιστημονική ονομασία;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Η επίσημη ελληνική (επιστημονική) ονομασία ενός βορειοαμερικάνικου πτερόσαυρου μού ακούγεται σαν κάτι πιο εξωπραγματικό από μια Ελλάδα χωρίς χρέος. Υποθέτω ότι, αν κάποιος σε κάποια σχολή τον έβαλε σε γραπτό του, χρησιμοποίησε το λατινικό, όπως άλλωστε κάνουν και οι αγγλόφωνοι. Ας εμπιστευτούμε το γούστο σου και του Κερασίδη, και ας τον πούμε *κετσαλκοάτλο*.

*Maastrichtian stage = το μαιστρίχτιο, η μαιστρίχτια βαθμίδα*
(Έμαθα αυτό σήμερα, γιατί τον πτερόσαυρο θα τον ξεχάσω, όπως και τον θεό άλλωστε, κι ας προσπάθησε να μου τον μάθει ο Ντένικεν πριν από 40 χρόνια.)


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2012)

...
Καλημέρα.

Η γραφή με ου (στο Κουε) και το Κετ*ζ*αλκοάτλ είναι μήτσειες επινοήσεις που δεν έχουν σχέση με την πραγματική προφορά του, αλλά βασίζονται μόνο στην εικόνα της γραφής του. Τον θεό οι Μεξικανοί (οι αρμόδιοι στο εν λόγω, λόγω Νάουατλ) τον προφέρουν καθαρά *κετσαλκοάτλ* (με διπλό τονισμό, και στο ο και στο α, ο κύριος όμως νομίζω πως είναι στο α) και το πτηνό *κετσάλ*, όχι μόνο αυτοί που το πρόσθεσαν στο forvo, αλλά και όλοι που άκουσα εκεί. 

Όσο για το εξελληνισμένο, αν πούμε κετσαλκοάτλο το προϊστορικό (και τον θεό πώς; ), θα πούμε και το πουλί κετσάλο ή μήπως να ρωτούσαμε τους Γουατεμαλανούς που το έχουν έμβλημα; Και το νόμισμά τους; Κετσάλια όπως τα ριάλια, μα τον *Ζους και την *Αθίνα; 








The name "quetzal" is from Nahuatl _quetzalli_, "large brilliant tail feather" (_American Heritage Dictionary_) or "tail coverts of the quetzal" (_Merriam–Webster's Collegiate Dictionary_), from the Nahuatl root _quetz_ = "stand up" used to refer to an upstanding plume of feathers.

The word "quetzal" was originally used for just the Resplendent Quetzal, the famous long-tailed quetzal of Central America, which is the national bird and the name of the currency of Guatemala. It still often refers to that bird specifically but now also names all the species of the genera _Pharomachrus_ and _Euptilotis_.

_Pharomachrus_ is from Ancient Greek pharos, "mantle", and makros, "long", referring to the wing and tail coverts of the Resplendent Quetzal (the second h is unexplained). 






Ειλικρινής απορία (κι ας μην είναι _μόνο_ ειλικρινής ): το Azhdarchidae πώς το αποδίδουμε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 24, 2012)

VickyN said:


> Μήπως όμως ξέρει κάποιος την επίσημη επιστημονική ονομασία;


Επίσημη ονομασία στα ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει εξ όσων γνωρίζω. Αν θέλεις να βεβαιωθείς απόλυτα, μπορείς να ρωτήσεις στην Ελληνική Ερπετολογική Εταιρεία.

Στα πολλά βιβλία που χρειάστηκε να το μεταφράσω (εκδόσεις Σαββάλα και Susaeta, δες για παράδειγμα αυτό) προτίμησα πάντα το *Κετσαλκοάτλος*.

Σωστά τα όσα ειπώθηκαν παραπάνω για την προφορά.


----------



## VickyN (Apr 24, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και τους τρεις. 

Και για τις απαντήσεις σας, και για τα εργαλεία σας που μοιραστήκατε μαζί μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 25, 2012)

Πάντως να πεταχτώ να πω ότι οι πτερόσαυροι δεν ήταν πρόγονοι των πτηνών, όπως είδα να γράφεται πιο πίσω. Είδα να αναφέρεται επίσης το επιχείρημα ότι οι δεινόσαυροι έχουν, όλοι, αρσενικά ονόματα και σαν αντεπιχείρημα προέκυψε η Λιελινάσαυρα*. Αυτό είναι ένα από τα δυο είδη με θηλυκό όνομα (το άλλο είναι η Μαιάσαυρα). Σε όσα κείμενα έχω δει να αναγράφεται το είδος Archaeopteryx, είναι στο αρσενικό γένος. Ανέκαθεν είχα ψώρα με τους δεινόσαυρους κι έτσι έχω μεγάλη συλλογή βιβλίων που αναφέρεται το συγκεκριμένο είδος. Αφού το όνομα λειτουργεί έτσι, δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιον λόγο αποφάσισαν οι Έλληνες παλαιοντολόγοι να το αλλάξουν σε αρχαιοπτέρυγα, που είναι τελείως άκυρο.


* γιατί παροξύτονο, Μελάνη;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> γιατί παροξύτονο, Μελάνη;


...ειλικρινά, δεν ξέρω. Ομολογώ ότι δεν με προβλημάτισε ποτέ.

Αν σκεφτώ την Τρανόσαυρα και άλλα σύγχρονα είδη, έχεις δίκιο, πρέπει να είναι προπαροξύτονο. 

Υπάρχει κάποιο γλωσσολογικό επιχείρημα υπέρ της μιας ή της άλλης επιλογής;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 27, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...ειλικρινά, δεν ξέρω. Ομολογώ ότι δεν με προβλημάτισε ποτέ.
> 
> Αν σκεφτώ την Τρανόσαυρα και άλλα σύγχρονα είδη, έχεις δίκιο, πρέπει να είναι προπαροξύτονο.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιο γλωσσολογικό επιχείρημα υπέρ της μιας ή της άλλης επιλογής;



Δεν ξέρω αν έχει γλωσσολογική βάση, αλλά σχεδόν όλα τα είδη που τελειώνουν σε -σαύρος/α, στα αγγλικά είναι δίτονα και οι τόνοι πέφτουν στην παραλήγουσα και στην αντιπροπαραλήγουσα. Εμείς τονίζουμε στην συλλαβή που είναι ανάμεσά τους. Υπάρχουν μερικά είδη που τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα μόνο ή στην παραλήγουσα και στην πρώτη συλλαβή ή είναι τρίτονα (_*Βλέπε λίστα 1*_*) και στα ελληνικά τονίζονται στην προπαραλήγουσα. Το κοινό σημείο τους είναι ότι έχουν τουλάχιστον έναν τόνο που πέφτει στην παραλήγουσα (στα αγγλικά).

Από εκεί και πέρα το χάος. Γενικά τα σε -_us_ (πλην των -_saurus_) τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα στα αγγλικά και στην προπαραλήγουσα στα ελληνικά (*βλέπε λίστα 2**), με εξαιρέσεις 10 γένη που οι τόνοι συμπίπτουν (_*βλέπε λίστα 2 - εξαιρέσεις*_*). Υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 7 γένη που στα ελληνικά τονίζονται στην λήγουσα (*λίστα 3**) και πολλά γένη που τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα (_*λίστα 4*_*)

Στα γένη με λοιπές καταλήξεις, ενώ στα αγγλικά δεν υπάρχει κανόνας, στα ελληνικά είναι παροξύτονα (_*λίστα 5*_*)

Επίσης υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 14 είδη -πλην του προαναφερθέντος, της Μελάνης- που έχουν θηλυκό όνομα (_*βλέπε λίστα 6*_*), οπότε συγχωρείστε με για την προηγούμενη δήλωσή μου ότι είναι μόνο ένα.

* (Στις λίστες που ακολουθούν, σημειώνω τους τόνους με μεταγραφή των γραμμάτων, όπως είναι στα αγγλικά και δίπλα βάζω την μετάφραση που γνωρίζω. Οι λίστες προφανέστατα δεν είναι πλήρεις)

*Λίστα 1:*
άLAMOSAύRUS - Αλαμόσαυρος
άLVAREZSAύRUS - Αλβαρέσαυρος
άRGENTίNOSAύRUS - Αργεντινόσαυρος
άTLASCόPCOSAύRUS - Ατλασκοπκόσαυρος
RίOJASAύRUS - Ριοχάσαυρος
NέMEGTOSAύRUS - Νεμεγκτόσαυρος
HάLTICOSAύRUS - Αλτικόσαυρος
HύPSELOSAύRUS - Υψηλόσαυρος
CέTIOSAύRUS - Κητόσαυρος
LάMBEOSAύRUS - Λαμπιόσαυρος
LORICOSAURUS - Λορικόσαυρος
MάLEEVOSAύRUS - Μαλεγιεφόσαυρος
MέGALOSAύRUS - Μεγαλόσαυρος
MίCROPACHYCέPHALOSAύRUS - Μικροπαχυκεφαλόσαυρος
MύSSAURUS - Μύσαυρος < μυς+σαύρα (ο μόνος δεινόσαυρος με μία μόνο συλλαβή πριν το -saurus)
PACHYCέPHALOSAύRUS - Παχυκεφαλόσαυρος
PάCHYRHίNOSAύRUS - Παχυρρινόσαυρος (ή με ένα ρο)
PάTAGOSAύRUS - Παταγόσαυρος
PLάTEOSAύRUS - Πλατεόσαυρος
SALTASAύRUS - Σαλτάσαυρος

*Λίστα 2:*
ALIORάMUS - Αλιόραμος
NάNOTYRάNNUS - Νανοτύραννος
GRάVITHόLUS - Βαρύθολος
CAENAGNάTHUS - Καινόγναθος
CARNOTAύRUS - Καρνόταυρος
COMPSOGNάTHUS - Κομψόγναθος**
DEINOCHEίRUS - Δεινόχειρος
COELύRUS - Κοίλουρος
DάCENTRύRUS - Δακέντρουρος
TALARύRUS - Ταλάρουρος
LYCORHίNUS - Λυκόρινος
LίLIENSTέRNUS - Λιλιένστερνος
MONOCLόNIUS - Μονόκλωνος
PάRASAύROLόPHUS - Παρασαυρόλοφος
PROSAύROLόPHUS - Προσαυρόλοφος
PLEUROCOέLUS - Πλευρόκοιλος
PROCOMPSOGNάTHUS - Προκομψόγναθος**
SYNTάRSUS - Σύνταρσος
SAύROLόPHUS - Σαυρόλοφος
άNSERIMίMUS - Ανσερίμιμος
AVIMίMUS - Αβίμιμος
ORNITHOMίMUS - Ορνιθόμιμος
HάRPYMίMUS - Αρπυίμιμος
GALLIMίMUS - Γαλλίμιμος
STRUTHIOMίMUS - Στρουθόμιμος

*Εξαιρέσεις:*
DEINόNYCHUS - Δεινόνυχος
MONόNYCHUS - Μονόνυχος
DIPLόDOCUS - Διπλόδοκος
TάNIUS - Τάνιος
BOTHRIOSPόNDYLUS - Βοθρυοσπόνδυλος
CάLAMOSPόNDYLUS - Καλαμοσπόνδυλος
EUSTREPTOSPόNDYLUS - Ευστρεπτοσπόνδυλος
MASSOSPόNDYLUS - Μασοσπόνδυλος
EUOPLOCέPHALUS - Ευοπλοκέφαλος
PTERODάCTYLUS - Πτεροδάκτυλος

*Λίστα 3:*
άRCHAEόRNITHόIDES - Αρχαιορνιθοειδής
SAύRORNITHόIDES - Σαυρορνιθοειδής
ORNITHOLέSTES - Ορνιθοληστής
SARCOLέSTES - Σαρκοληστής
SAύRORNίTHOLέSTES - Σαυρορνιθοληστής
ORODRόMEUS - Οροδρομεύς
ANάTOTίTAN - Ανατοτιτάν(ας)

*Λίστα 4:*
Όλα τα σε -ODON (-όδων), όπως:
AUBLύSODON - Αβλυσόδων
VULCάNODON - Βουλκανόδων
RHάBDODON - Ραβδόδων
IGUάNODON - Ιγκουανόδων
HYPSILόPHODON - Υψηλοφόδων
DEίNODON - Δεινόδων
ECHίNODON - Εχινόδων
TRόODON - Τρωόδων
Όλα τα σε -ΡάPTOR (-ράπτορ), όπως:
UTAHRάPTOR - Γιουταράπτορ
OVIRάPTOR - Οβιράπτορ
VELOCIRάPTOR - Βελοσιράπτορ // γοργάρπαγας**
Όλα τα σε -X (-ξ), όπως:
ALTISPίNAX - Αλτισπίναξ
ARCHAEόPTERYX - Αρχαιοπτέρυξ
BARYόNYX - Βαρυόνυξ
Όλα τα σε -PUS (-πους), όπως:
ERέCTOPUS - Ορθόπους
SALTόPUS - Σαλτόπους
Όλα τα σε -CέRATOPS (-κεράτωψ), όπως:
MICROCέRATOPS - Μικροκεράτωψ
TRICέRATOPS - Τρικεράτωψ
PENTACέRATOPS - Πεντακεράτωψ
ARHINOCέRATOPS - Αρρινοκεράτωψ ή Αρινοκεράτωψ
Και τα:
CHIRόSTENόTES - Χειροστενότης
SAύROPLίTES - Σαυροπλίτης
MICROVέNATOR - Μικροβενάτορ
POέKILOPLEύRON - Ποικιλοπλεύρων
CέTIOSAύRISCUS - Κητοσαυρίσκος
MίNMI - Μίνμι

*Λίστα 5:*
STEGόCERAS - Στεγόκερως
ACANTHάPHOLIS - Ακανθόφολυς
COELOPHύSIS - Κοιλόφυσις
BRάDYCNέME - Βραδύκνημος


*Λίστα 6:*
YAVERLάNDIA - Ιαβερλάνδια
VόLKHEIMέRIA- Βολκιμέρια
OPISTHOCOέLICAύDIA - Οπισθοκοιλικαύδια
όTHNIέLIA - Οθνιέλια (αμφίβολο είδος αλλά περιλαμβάνεται στο _Ιουράσιο Πάρκο_, του Μιχαλάκη Κράιτον***)
CάMELόTIA - Καμελότια
MACROPHALANGIA - Μακροφαλάγγια
MAIASAύRA - Μαιάσαυρα
LABOCάNIA - Λαμποκάνια (γεωλογικός σχηματισμός _Λα Μποκάνα Ρόχα_)
HEPTάSTEόRNIS - Επταστύορνις (της επταστυόρνιθος, επτά+άστυ+όρνιθα)
DRACOPέLTA - Δρακόπελτη
SAύROPέLTA - Σαυρόπελτη
HOMALOCέPHALE - Ομαλοκέφαλη
PRENOCέPHALE - Πρυνοκέφαλη
TYLOCέPHALE - Τυλοκέφαλη


** Στην μετάφραση του _Jurassic Park_, του Κράιτον, υπάρχουν τα εξής παράδοξα: το γένος _Velociraptor_ αναφέρεται ως _Κομψόγναθος_ και το γένος _Compsognathus_ ως _Προκομψόγναθος_. Στο δεύτερο βιβλίο, ο _Velociraptor_ ονομάζεται _Γοργάρπαγας_ και ο _Compsognathus_ αλλάζει σε _Κομψόγναθο_. Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω την επιλογή του μεταφραστή στο πρώτο βιβλίο, αν και το "_γοργάρπαγας_" και πάλι δεν είναι, απ' όσο ξέρω, η επίσημη ονομασία (_βελοσιράπτορ_).
*** Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, ο μεταφραστής αποδίδει το "Othnielia" με πληθυντικό ουδετέρου (_τα Οθνιέλια_, αντί _οι Οθνιέλιες_).

Υ.Γ.: Δεν ξέρω αν οι λίστες είναι χρήσιμες σε κανέναν ή θεωρείται ότι βγαίνω ασκόπως εκτός θέματος, οπότε μπορείτε να τις διαγράψετε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2012)

Να τις διαγράψουμε;! Μακάρι να βρω καιρό να τις βάλω και σε ξεχωριστό νήμα. (Ο καιρός, για το δεύτερο μάτι. Είναι πάρα πολλοί που ακούω για πρώτη φορά.)


----------

